# can high anti bodies just go away on own



## k mum 29 (Nov 14, 2011)

i was just wondering if my high anti bodies i have high TPO and TG go away with my thyroiditis if its just a temperary thing.

levels 
TPO AB 147.5 (<34)
TG Ab 389.2 (<115)


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

k mum 29 said:


> i was just wondering if my high anti bodies i have high TPO and TG go away with my thyroiditis if its just a temperary thing.
> 
> levels
> TPO AB 147.5 (<34)
> TG Ab 389.2 (<115)


Unlikely. It may be wise to have an ultra-sound to be sure you don't have cancer.

cancer TPO and thyroglobulin
http://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/10.1111/j.1699-0463.1994.tb04888.x/abstract

Thyroglobulin Ab and cancer
http://qjmed.oxfordjournals.org/content/59/2/429.full.pdf

Another Thyroglobulin and cancer
http://www.mdlinx.com/endocrinology...963/?news_id=811&newsdt=092010&subspec_id=419

High TPO suggests that cancer be ruled out as well.

TPO Ab
http://www.nlm.nih.gov/medlineplus/ency/article/003556.htm


----------



## k mum 29 (Nov 14, 2011)

ive already had an ultra sound .. nothing bad found. got anti's retested and have gone from TPO AB 147.9 to 186.9 (<34) and 389.2 to 439.3 (<115) in 4 weeks doctor said they should go aways???


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

You might want to get a second opinion. :hugs:


----------



## angel1976 (Nov 15, 2011)

the selenium spplements can help:
http://www.drpodell.org/alternative_thyroid_treatments.shtml


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

k mum 29 said:


> ive already had an ultra sound .. nothing bad found. got anti's retested and have gone from TPO AB 147.9 to 186.9 (<34) and 389.2 to 439.3 (<115) in 4 weeks doctor said they should go aways???


I don't see them going away unless medical intervention intercedes. They will wax and wane, however.

Humble opinion only.


----------



## chopper (Mar 4, 2007)

angel1976 said:


> the selenium spplements can help:
> http://www.drpodell.org/alternative_thyroid_treatments.shtml


I'll let this one slide but please don't post direct links to individual corporate type sites or you'll end up getting banned. Informational sites are ok but not sites peddling some specific service or product.

Thanks.

Phil


----------



## angel1976 (Nov 15, 2011)

Thank you, I'll pay attention to that.


----------

